# Laptop: i7-10870h cooling and undervolting



## Gewoon (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi! So I'm tweaking my laptop a bit to run as cool as possible while still performing at its best. I've already changed the stock thermal paste and have been messing about with undervolting my cpu. My specs are (it's one of those Clevo laptops):

i7-10870h
RTX 3080 at 105w tdp
1tb WD Black NVMe
32gb ram

I'm currently running a stable -150mv on the cpu core and -100mv on the cache on my laptop, and honestly didn't have any issues running it at -200mv but I'll run -150mv for a few weeks first. My cpu used to thermal throttle when it ran above 100w but after undervolting it and changing the thermal paste it's now sitting at 85c under heavy load and during the TS Bench (80c with the fans full blast but that sounds like a jet taking off) and a score of 3850 in Cinebench R20. I haven't touched the tpl settings yet so I was wondering if I could do anything there to lower my temps while gaming? I wouldn't mind a 5% performance loss if it meant I could run the fans quieter without it thermal throttling.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2021)

Some games do not need full CPU speed to perform well. For a quick test, I would open the Turbo Power Limits (TPL) window and I would check the Speed Shift option. Change the Speed Shift Max value from 50 to 40 to 30 and see how your games play with a slower CPU. This can help reduce temperatures and fan noise significantly without completely killing gaming performance.


----------



## Gewoon (Sep 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some games do not need full CPU speed to perform well. For a quick test, I would open the Turbo Power Limits (TPL) window and I would check the Speed Shift option. Change the Speed Shift Max value from 50 to 40 to 30 and see how your games play with a slower CPU. This can help reduce temperatures and fan noise significantly without completely killing gaming performance.


Cheers! I'll try messing around with it and see how far it gets me. I'm already very happy with how quiet I got the laptop to run with custom fan settings, undervolting and new thermal paste without any thermal throttling happening, but even quieter is always better. I did a small test run with the Speed Shift Max value set at 40 and it seemed to drop the temperatures by 3 degrees on average and I couldn't notice any differences in FPS but I'll run some benchmarks after work to confirm.

Thanks for the help!


----------

